# Identifying Parts



## TonyTahoe (Feb 18, 2019)

I have an HS828, pull start, track drive. Serial # is SZAK - 2038481. When I look up parts diagrams, everything looks right except the diagrams of the auger transmission all show a bracket that appears to connect the auger to the auger housing overhead. 

OEM Parts

(It's item 17 in the linked diagram)

My 828 does not have this bracket. Additionally, I haven't seen this bracket in any videos of 828s on Youtube. How do I find accurate diagrams and part lists? There are a few parts I need to order but want to ensure I'm ordering the right ones!


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I think your bracket is missing. I have an 11/32 and a 7/24 and both have one. I looked in my factory manual and it isn't shown. If you look down from directly above your auger housing, you should see 4 bolts or bolt holes approximately 2 inches below the snow clearing tool on the housing. That's where the bracket attaches.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking on the official Honda site https://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb/hs/hs828 it looks like that bracket doesn't appear in the parts list until S/N 2100001. Most sites show the most recent revision diagram, but the parts listing below the diagram on the Honda site shows what was actually used for that S/N range.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

The early HS828s did not have a bracket and the earliest did not have cast bosses (may not technically be called a boss, but I've alway's called them that) on the auger transmission. I do have a first-gen 828 and there are grinding marks where the bosses would be on later models.

Using links from boats.net as they are pretty accurate it states that the bracket doesn't appear until or after serial number 2110778 (_BRACKET, AUGER HOUSING | Use from Frame SN 2110778_).

From your serial number I would use this page to reference parts:
https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda/snow-blower/hs828k1-ta-vin-szak-2000001-to-szak-2042180

HS828K1 TA VIN# SZAK-2000001 TO SZAK-2042180

I photoshopped out the boss or tang where the bracket bolts to on later models of the 828 in this image grab from boats.net. That's how my auger trans looks like. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm currently working on a car in my garage and my 828 is a bit inaccessible at the moment to take a clearer shot of the auger trans, but here is an older photo of my 828 (before I re-graveled my drive).

No bracket, no holes for a bracket on the auger housing, no tang on the trans, just a bobble-head auger system. It hasn't failed me in over 1,000 hours yet.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Unless you know they were replaced recently, I would order bearings for the augers and impeller. I think Tabora had an impeller blowout on an HS80 due to a bearing failure. They are easy to replace. You would would need 1 #12 and 2 #13 for around $33.

https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda...in-szak-2000001-to-szak-2042180/auger-housing

Long live the HS828s!


----------



## TonyTahoe (Feb 18, 2019)

Thank you! Can you point me to some instructions on replacing those bearings? Also, is there a way to inspect the current bearings to see if they need replacing?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

The blower (impeller) bearing is much more involved to replace and you should probably invest in a shop manual, or borrow one from someone in your area (in Tahoe, right?) and a bit too complicated for me to draw out, but I'll give you the order and some drawings on the two auger bearings below:


- To replace auger bearings and/or lubricate the auger shaft, you will be taking the augers (left and right) and auger transmission out as an assembly. You do not have to separate the auger housing from the snow blower frame and engine, but you do have to separate this assembly from the blower (impeller). This will let you lubricate the auger shafts and replace the two auger bearings (6203 UU), #13 in the second diagram.

- If you need to replace the single auger housing bearing (6004 UU) that is between the auger housing and the engine and auger pulleys, you will need to remove (or partially remove) the auger housing from the snow blower.

NOTES:

- Honda calls the impeller “blower”.

- Do not reverse the left and right auger when re-assembling.

- To be safe, pull the spark plug wire off the spark plug.

- You separate the auger assembly from the blower (impeller) by removing the 8mm flange bolt and nut (#7 and #15 in red in the first diagram), then the 2 outer auger shaft bolts (#8 and #14 in red, first diagram) that are on the outside of the auger housing.

- Then move onto the two auger bearings (and holders) inside the auger housing: Remove the three bolts (#11 in the second diagram.) There are three per side, the diagram only shows one. These hold the auger bearing holder and bearing to the auger housing. Pull them both in towards the auger transmission to help the assembly slide out.

- You can then pull the assembly straight out.


_****If anyone wants to help make this clearer, let me know and I'll modify my post (including artwork) and repost it. Thanks*_ _– Joe_


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

*"... Is there a way to inspect the current bearings to see if they need replacing?"*

- If you can wiggle the auger shaft(s) around while they seat into the bearing, you've probably got a bad bearing.

- If you take the bearing out – and it's clean – and you can feel grit, or a slight scraping/grinding, you've probably got a bad bearing.

Depending on how many hours your HS828 has, it could be 25-27 years old. For how cheap bearings are, I'd replace them. A bad bearing can lead to auger trans failure and that is not so cheap to fix.


----------

